# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Посоветуйте конфиграцию компьютера - рабочей станции для работы с графикой

## cozu

Посоветуйте конфиграцию компьютера - рабочей станции для работы с графикой, в частности Photoshop CS 5, LR, Nikon Capture NX бюджет 40 000 рублей.

----------

